# Dancing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scottish country dancing is available on Monday nights at the AUC.
Great exercise and no kilt required.
If you are interested in going let me know.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Scottish country dancing is available on Monday nights at the AUC.
> Great exercise and no kilt required.
> If you are interested in going let me know.
> 
> Maiden


now could you imagine ME doing Scottish Dancing


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> now could you imagine ME doing Scottish Dancing



Yes I could!!! It might use up some of that boundless energy you have


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I could!!! It might use up some of that boundless energy you have


bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy.....Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun.....But the most wonderful thing about Adrian's is.....I'm the only one...
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

ps. are you going to Maadi BCA for the n Grand Opening on Friday night - what time does it start


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy.....Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun.....But the most wonderful thing about Adrian's is.....I'm the only one...
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ps. are you going to Maadi BCA for the n Grand Opening on Friday night - what time does it start



I haven't made up my mind yet... Friday nights are not a good night for me.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I haven't made up my mind yet... Friday nights are not a good night for me.


I'm going with Louise and the 2 youngest children 

You'd get to meet the mad fool who has to put up with me !!:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maadi opening has been postponed until May 7... the gas supply is being changed this weekend so they cannot do any catering etc


----------

